# Parts ID: Lionel Engine



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey guys/gals. I am very new to this hobby. I know little to nothing about it. Upon finding out my interest, my buddy who collects random things handed me a bag of parts that he knew nothing about. I found a couple of them were basic controllers by life like company. The other is what I am posting here about. It is an old looking engine. Still turns extremely smooth and looks to be in good shape. The wiring could definately be redone but looks in good shape otherwise. The only identification I can find is on the bottom it has the Lionel metal plate and says "O" Gauge. There is a cylinder near the top that looks to be made of cardboard or something that says "25" in larger numbers and I believe (hard to make out) it says "14" in smaller numbers to the right of the 25. Are there any other places to look for identifying markers? I will try to get a pic up tonight when I am home from work. Would love to know what this is as from my little bit of reading seems that Lionel O gauge stuff is fairly sought after. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Sorry no clue. Try a picture (after 10 postings). Or give us a link. If the numbers are worn some may be missing. It is a lot more fun with a picture but I understand you excitement in trying to find out. Engines are normally 3 or four digits and a 2514 isn't pone of them.
Engine type,color,cab number.
Show the parts box too!
If you enjoy used quality you can keep expenses down. It doesn't take much to fill a table.
Welcome to MTF.
Hopefully it's not American Flyer.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

deboardfam said:


> There is a cylinder near the top that looks to be made of cardboard or something


T-Man ... he's got me on that one. Could he be talking about a name i.d. on the top/front of a prewar boiler?

Chris ... you've baited us with the mystery! Post some pics, and we'll certainly jump in to help you solve it!

Nice to have you onboard,

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

It is just the actual engine.. no body... I dont know the correct terms. Just the running parts and 4 metal wheels. The inside of the wheels are red. I will see what else I can find and try to get a pic. I understand I need ten posts first so. Will look around the forum and ask a few more questions. I am not interested in O size as I do not have the room but want to know what I have and what its worth in possibly trading/selling for some HO stuff. All of that is based on my minimal to 0 knowledge though. LOL. O may be fine for what I want to do. I need a beginners guide to model trains.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> It is just the actual engine.. no body... I dont know the correct terms. Just the running parts and 4 metal wheels. The inside of the wheels are red. I will see what else I can find and try to get a pic. I understand I need ten posts first so. Will look around the forum and ask a few more questions. I am not interested in O size as I do not have the room but want to know what I have and what its worth in possibly trading/selling for some HO stuff. All of that is based on my minimal to 0 knowledge though. LOL. O may be fine for what I want to do. I need a beginners guide to model trains.


Sounds like a pre war engine.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

That would be awesome if it was. The spokes are red. What term should I search for to see actual pictures of just the working parts without the "body" on it? 
Mine from the side looks very similar to this (the red wheels): 
http://www.dakotapaul.com/pics/P1012354-01.jpg

And has a similar metal plate on the bottom of the parts like this (this is from the same page as above):
http://www.dakotapaul.com/pics/P1012360-01.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> That would be awesome if it was. The spokes are red. What term should I search for to see actual pictures of just the working parts without the "body" on it?
> Mine from the side looks very similar to this (the red wheels):
> http://www.dakotapaul.com/pics/P1012354-01.jpg
> 
> ...


I would search for prewar Lionel engines.
Hold on I will go and look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Correction not engines search motors (prewar)


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah Yeah... thast what we are talking about. Mine looks a little different to that in shape but the same wheels. Ok thanks for the search terms. I am still getting so ever close to the 10 posts LOL... and also to the 6pm when I get to go home!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> Yeah Yeah... thast what we are talking about. Mine looks a little different to that in shape but the same wheels. Ok thanks for the search terms. I am still getting so ever close to the 10 posts LOL... and also to the 6pm when I get to go home!



That ten post thing sucks just keep answering this ten times and then post a picture some one will ,most likely know.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Mine looks VERY similar to this... but this is such a tiny pic.. GRRR but mine does have that black piece on the side as well. Think thats called a brush plate or something. Mine is this same general shape and has the same spoke wheels. I think mine is a little larger than this and has a "stack" on the front? Idk what it is. I am excited now that I am quite sure it is pre-war

http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/pict/1304292614764040_1.jpg


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> Mine looks VERY similar to this... but this is such a tiny pic.. GRRR but mine does have that black piece on the side as well. Think thats called a brush plate or something. Mine is this same general shape and has the same spoke wheels. I think mine is a little larger than this and has a "stack" on the front? Idk what it is. I am excited now that I am quite sure it is pre-war
> 
> http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/pict/1304292614764040_1.jpg



I saw that too in e bay. I am not finding many pictures of prewar motors though.


A few more posts and you will have ten.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are the wheels REAL big or normal size.

If they are big it might be a standard gauge engine.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...Wjhk0bMwe3nwg/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=550/ry=400/ 

This one isnt exactly the same but similar as well. Mine doesnt have black parts on than the gaurd. But this one has that stack thing on the front I am talking about. The cylinder inside that silver bracket (I dont know if thats the front or the rear, but whats closest to you in the picture) that "tube" inside of there is the part that has 25 in big numbers and 14 in small numbers on it.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

It says "O" gauge on the bottom plate... it only has 2 wheels on each side though.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

It has that cylinder thing in the front like on the above pic... only has 2 wheels per side.. has red spoke style wheels... it has an odd looking screw type thing poking out the front or back (kinda looks like the bottom of a lightbulb".. I am nearing ten and driving myself crazy on google.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

This is EXTREMELY close to what I have
http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-PREWAR-S...486399?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item588a2f6ebf

I woudl venture to say this is the same actually... if not the differences are subtle. Mine is not black though is silver and has red wheels. But same general shape/build as this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> It has that cylinder thing in the front like on the above pic... only has 2 wheels per side.. has red spoke style wheels... it has an odd looking screw type thing poking out the front or back (kinda looks like the bottom of a lightbulb".. I am nearing ten and driving myself crazy on google.



The "stack thing" is the e unit. It is what reverses the motor.

Keep posting your all most there. Then take a few pictures and put them here. Some one will know.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Your at ten.:appl:


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah but I am still at work! lol but I am 99% sure that the last ebay one I posted is exactly the same as mine.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> This is EXTREMELY close to what I have
> http://cgi.ebay.com/LIONEL-PREWAR-STEAMER-MOTOR-AND-E-UNIT-69-/380275486399?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item588a2f6ebf
> 
> I woudl venture to say this is the same actually... if not the differences are subtle. Mine is not black though is silver and has red wheels. But same general shape/build as this.



Yours doesn't have the rollers under neath does it?


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Home now... correct no rollers.... taking pics as we speak.

Edit: has one roller.. the other may have been broken off or something IDK.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry about the last pic being upside down... lol.. but now we can at least figure out what it is. The wiring looks really crappy but the motor overall is clean and it turns over so smoothly.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> Sorry about the last pic being upside down... lol.. but now we can at least figure out what it is. The wiring looks really crappy but the motor overall is clean and it turns over so smoothly.




Now you got to start investigating. Heres a prewar, look at the wheels,
yours are different.










Got to find yours.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Deboardfam, your motor is for an early prewar 259E... I am not sure what other models it may fit though, if any... The motor is not worth that much...

EDIT: Here is what the locomotive looks like 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lionel-Early-25...345716?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item483c8a5bb4


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Boston&Maine said:


> Deboardfam, your motor is for an early prewar 259E... I am not sure what other models it may fit though, if any...



I was only one number off.
I knew I was close.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the info. Sucks it isnt worth much. Although it was given to me so I would still make something to put towards the start of my HO collection. 

Now will have to research the history behind the 259E... ;-)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

deboardfam said:


> Awesome thanks for the info. Sucks it isnt worth much. Although it was given to me so I would still make something to put towards the start of my HO collection.
> 
> Now will have to research the history behind the 259E... ;-)


It might pay for the wood to make a small HO layout.

You might get a fair price if the wires were better, the roller was there, and if you knew it ran. It looks fairly complete.

How much HO do you have now?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Boston&Maine said:


> Deboardfam, your motor is for an early prewar 259E...


Deboardfam,

Your motor is just like the early-generation 259E that's on T-Man's project list (see link below). My 259E is later-generation, with solid spokes (see other link below).

I agree that the motor value is relatively low ... needs rewiring, new pickup roller, etc. However, as there are many fans of this stuff, it's likely that you can find a happy home for it ... someone who will give it the t.l.c. it needs, get it running again, and possibly mate it back with a loco shell.

If you want to see some examples of a 259 under restoration, check out these threads:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3748

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3944

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks tjcruiser... unfortunately I dont have the means to test it. The wiring is definately in rough shape but the rest of the engine looks well and turns smoothly. 

big ed... I literally have nothing and know nothing about this hobby. I am an extreme newbie LOL. I dont even know if HO is what is best for me and the size room I have. I started another thread about that in the general forum. I mentioned getting in to the hobbie and the next day my buddy who knows even less than me brought me this bag of parts over. The other two things that were in the bag were life like controllers.. They are only worth a couple bucks so I was hoping I could use them. Research Research and more Research lol.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Chris
Your engine is not bad for a starter. They are most common of prewar and parts are available. You wheels are in good shape. A little cleaning and with a wire change, it should work. Changing the pickup can wait.It is not the easiest thing to do but it will work with one roller, if you go without crossovers and switches. Your friend, did do you a good favor. Get the kids something else. there is no hurry for this engine start with something that works. If you want to read more relevant material search 259 and 248.


----------



## deboardfam (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I knew I didnt have the room for this size. Just wanted to see what it was and what it was worth to possibly trade it around and get me something for a fresh noob lol. I am not even clear on the scale sizes yet but do know that O scale I believe is too large. I may end up keeping the engine and trying to rebuild it just for the fun of it.. not sure yet.. need to do a lot more research. I definately found a great place for the info though. Thanks guys!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For sizing this up you need to see a gridded layout. The each block is converted a real size. For example 2 ft for O, 1 ft for HO, and 6 inches for N. N is sort of purist for modeling. Not too many kids into that small a scale. HO is popular and has more selection and price range.


----------

